# Will this work for a scarecrow?



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I decided to give one of the first mask I made and give it a remake. I always wanted a scarecrow, but never got around to making one. So I think I will start on my scarecrow tomorrow, but I wanted to know if I could use my remake of this mask for my scarecrow?

Before:










After:










or should I cover the face with the cheese cloth????










I sort of like the one with the cheese cloth covering the face, but I'm not sure if it looks more like a mummy than a scarecrow. Also should I paint the eyes red again or leave them blackish? Please help I need some advice. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I think you've done a great job recycling this, but I think I like it better without the cheesecloth covering the mouth. That mouth is just too wicked looking to cover up.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That's a great looking head. I like it better with the cheesecloth too, but either way will look scarey. I think red eyes would make them stand out better at night. But if he's going to be inside, any eyes could show up in that light.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Reminds me of the Jeepers Creepers scarecrow...and I'll be the odd guy out, I like it with the cheesecloth. Good job on redesigning it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That will look great as a scarecrow. I think I like him a little better without the cheese cloth. Nice recycling job.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yes You May!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like a spy scarecrow with his mouth covered (and I like it that way as well).

You did a fantastic job on the remake.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow thanks for all the great responses. I am so happy that everyone likes it for a scarecrow. I will be making the body tomorrow, so I will show an updated picture after I have done some more work to it.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I like it! Definitely has a Jeepers Creepers look to him. As far as the cheesecloth goes I think either way would look fine, but I'm fond of the color it. Depending on the lighting so its hard to say. As far as the eyes go I like the deep emptiness feel of blacked out eyes.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Personally, I like it both ways, but I think it looks scarier w/out the cheesecloth. Depending on where it will be and the lighting around it, how about some glow in the dark eyes
Either way, great job on it, looks very cool.


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Def with the scarf on face it adds more mystery


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I got as much as I could get done on this prop before I actually set it up. I'm obviously going to add more sticks and going to have it raised higher from the ground. I was disappointed with the black dye job on the jacket. It didn't turn it black, but that will have to be as dark as I can get the coat. I painted the eyes red and since the vote went both ways on the cheese cloth I didn't add it in the picture. I'm still not sure if I'm going to add it when I display it, but we will see after the lighting is placed. Also should I leave the eyes red or should I paint them black again???? Anyway here is the pictures:


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sharon i looks scarier without the cheescloth covering the mouth. You turning into a prop making machine. LOL


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

you should maybe cover the mouth,but make tears in the cheese cloth so its kinda showing


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I also think you have yourself one sweet looking scarecrow. Great rerun job


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You should paint/dye the coat black and I like the cheese cloth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I totally want this guy's hat!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I like it!

I definitely prefer it without the cloth over the face...you've got a great head there-- why hide it?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

He's cute.........


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

HauntCast said:


> You should paint/dye the coat black and I like the cheese cloth.


I tried dying the coat, but that is as dark as it would get. I used black dye and I followed the directions, but it didn't turn black? I was thinking about spray painting it black, but I'm not sure if that will work. Any suggestions? Also thanks for all the nice comments.  Oh and Roxy I actually found that hat on Halloween night. It was late at night and I was bringing some props in the house and I happen to see it on my lawn.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He looks amazing! At the risk of comming off as a great, big newbie... How did you transorm that mask? I've tried a few things to some of our tired masks, but never had much success.
As for the dyeing, I'm a fabric dyeing addict, so I may be able to help you there. Black dye is really tough, it tends to come out purpley. The packaging usually suggests to double the strength for dark colors, and to add salt, but I usually go above that, at least tripling the strength and adding LOTS of salt. I also let the item soak in the dyebath for much longer than recommended, especially for Haloween props where a little roughing up won't hurt. I also suggest using the liquid pre-mixed dye rather than the powder for dark colors. Another thought... is the fabric of the coat natural or synthetic? Most synthetic fabrics won't take the dye as well as natural fabrics. I usually don't have a problem achieving black on natural fabrics, but on synthetics, it's a pain. Last year, I had a wedding dress (synthetic) that kept comming out purple, out of desperation, I threw some leftover hunter green in the the dyebath to see if it would counteract the purple, and it helped, but the results were kinda splotchy, since I threw it in later. It was a for a corpse, so I was fine with that. Odd thing was, after three weeks in the elements, the darned thing went a bit purpley again... Sorry for rambling, hope was of some help. Good luck! Again, he looks amazing!
ps. I think the cheesecloth gives him a cool "bandit" look, but I think he's scarier without it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I solved the coat problem because I found a black coat at a rummage sale today. Now I think I will give the coat a rougher appearance by making some holes in it and making it look worn.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Joisey, what a great job. It is amazing. I love that mask for the scarecrow, it is so unique. I would NOT put the scarf over the mouth. I agree it makes it look like a bandit and it is very scary without it. And I love those red eyes. 

Nixie, I don't know if you helped joisey but you helped me. I have been trying to dye things black for years. Never works. So thanks.

Keep up the great work Joisey.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> I tried dying the coat, but that is as dark as it would get. I used black dye and I followed the directions, but it didn't turn black? I was thinking about spray painting it black, but I'm not sure if that will work. Any suggestions? Also thanks for all the nice comments.  Oh and Roxy I actually found that hat on Halloween night. It was late at night and I was bringing some props in the house and I happen to see it on my lawn.


Touch up that jacket with some lightly sprayed flat black spray paint.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Tot13, but no need to since I happen to find a black long coat at a rummage sale.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job Sharon. The new coat is much better. My vote is no cheesecloth on his face.

.........and where's the blood??? (lol)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, with the cheesecloth scarf around his neck, he's looking quite dapper

I can totally see this guy as a comic book character along the lines of the Shadow.


----------

